#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  zwevende nul/piekspanning

## Montmartre

elk jaar verzorgen wij rond konininnedag het licht en geluid in een feesttent voor de plaatselijke oranjevereniging.
Op het terrein staat een vaste stroomkast van de gemeente(3x63amp.) die dient als stroomvoorziening.
Ook staat er buiten de tent op het terrein een kermisboer met een kinderkermis.
Nu hebben we al twee jaar problemen met de stroom als de kermisboer inprikt.(wij staan daar dan meestal al een dag).
Vorig jaar prikte hij een krachtstroomkabel bij en ging er een fase uit,en was er bij ons een touchscreen kapot.
Dit jaar prikte hij in en kwamen de vlammen uit een topversterker van een versterkerrack.(grote schade).
Als ik hier met diversen mensen over praat dan vallen al gauw de termen zwevende nul en piekspanning.

Zijn er misschien mensen die weten wat hier de oorzaak van kan zijn of zijn er mensen die soortgelijke ervaringen hebben?

----------


## MusicXtra

> elk jaar verzorgen wij rond konininnedag het licht en geluid in een feesttent voor de plaatselijke oranjevereniging.
> Op het terrein staat een vaste stroomkast van de gemeente(3x63amp.) die dient als stroomvoorziening.
> Ook staat er buiten de tent op het terrein een kermisboer met een kinderkermis.
> Nu hebben we al twee jaar problemen met de stroom als de kermisboer inprikt.(wij staan daar dan meestal al een dag).
> Vorig jaar prikte hij een krachtstroomkabel bij en ging er een fase uit,en was er bij ons een touchscreen kapot.
> Dit jaar prikte hij in en kwamen de vlammen uit een topversterker van een versterkerrack.(grote schade).
> Als ik hier met diversen mensen over praat dan vallen al gauw de termen zwevende nul en piekspanning.
> 
> Zijn er misschien mensen die weten wat hier de oorzaak van kan zijn of zijn er mensen die soortgelijke ervaringen hebben?



Het enige dat ik kan bedenken is dat de kermisboer zijn belasting heel slecht verdeeld heeft over de fases en dat de nul 'uit het midden' wordt getrokken. Je krijgt dan op de andere fases een hogere spanning ten opzichte van de nul.
Zou eens goed nameten of de nul wel hard aan het net hangt, als dat niet het geval is kan bovenstaande gebeuren.

----------


## s142918

> Het enige dat ik kan bedenken is dat de kermisboer zijn belasting heel slecht verdeeld heeft over de fases en dat de nul 'uit het midden' wordt getrokken. Je krijgt dan op de andere fases een hogere spanning ten opzichte van de nul.
> Zou eens goed nameten of de nul wel hard aan het net hangt, als dat niet het geval is kan bovenstaande gebeuren.



Is me toevallig laatst nog uitgelegd door iemand. *Disclaimer:* onderstaand is theoretisch niet 100% kloppend met de werkelijkheid, maar legt het effect wel duidelijk uit.



Links: alles in orde. 380 krachtstroom, 3 fasen, maakt dat je 230 kunt maken met je nul (het midden). Wordt de fasebelasting nu erg ongelijk (rechts) en blijft je bron netjes 380 leveren, dan krijg je een verschuiving. Een van de fasen gaat (veel) meer stroom verbruiken waardoor de spanning zakt (230-) (p = u * i). Om de vergelijking toch kloppend te maken stijgt de spanning op de andere fasen (230+).

Hoogst waarschijnlijk gebruikt de kermisboer 1 van de fasen voor zijn attractie (draaimolen? motor?). De andere fasen stijgen in spanning en zorgen bij jou voor vonken. Ik weet niet in hoeverre dit natuurkundig gezien allemaal klopt (ik ben geen electrotechneut), maar praktisch gezien komt het erop neer dat je faseverdeling erg belangrijk is. Er zijn wel meer praktische verschijnselen waar theoretisch gezien discussies over bestaan, maar het komt altijd neer op goed verdelen om problemen te voorkomen. Weet je zeker dat die kermisboer volgend jaar weer komt en op dezelfde lijn moet inprikken; zorg er dan voor dat zijn verbruik op een lege fase zit (maar dat zul je moeten meten om te weten!).

----------


## jeroenw

Al en al is het niet zo moeilijk, S14918 heeft redelijk gelijk.
Er is daar een groot probleem met de nul of met die die kermisbooer
Ik zou de gemeente eens aansprakelijk stellen voor de schade, en een meting laten verrichten door iemand van de PNEM (oid)

en heb je die kermisboer of de organisatie er al eens over aangesproken?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Links: alles in orde. 380 krachtstroom, 3 fasen, maakt dat je 230 kunt maken met je nul (het midden). Wordt de fasebelasting nu erg ongelijk (rechts) en blijft je bron netjes 380 leveren, dan krijg je een verschuiving. Een van de fasen gaat (veel) meer stroom verbruiken waardoor de spanning zakt (230-) (p = u * i). Om de vergelijking toch kloppend te maken stijgt de spanning op de andere fasen (230+).



Dit gebeurt er inderdaad als de nul geleider niet goed is, als deze wel goed is dan gaat er meer stroom lopen door de nul en zal het zaakje toch bijna gelijk blijven. 
Voor dit soort dingen zijn de verdeelblokken met 3 spanningsmeters erin erg handig. Simpele test, check de spanning en zet op 1 fase een (grote) belasting erbij. (Bouwlamp, parren etc) als er nu 2 fases zijn waarvan de spanning stijgt dan heb je een probleem met een slechte nul! (Versterkers etc. nog niet aansluiten!!)

----------


## jeroenw

Dus alleen netjes testen met gloeilampjes (bouwlamp parren etc) die kunnen nl wel wat over of onderspanning hebben zonder meteen poef te zeggen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Dus alleen netjes testen met gloeilampjes (bouwlamp parren etc) die kunnen nl wel wat over of onderspanning hebben zonder meteen poef te zeggen.



Ja inderdaad, en als er een lamp kapot zou gaan, dan heb je in vergelijking nauwelijks kosten. Ik weet uit ervaring dat lampen op 380V best nog even branden. Als je gelijktijdig meet!! dan heb je zo gezien of het goed gaat en heb je hem er allang weer uitgetrokken voordat ie kapot is.

----------


## All-round Sound

Klopt als een ....

slecht aangesloten nul  100% zeker

de nul kan bij lagere belasting best goed werken 
maar ga je meer vermogen trekken zeker als het op 1 fase is dan gat het op zeker mis

wij hebben dit vorrig jaar bij een grote klus gehad met een 200KVA Agregaat
er ging toen redelijk wat effect app. in rook op

gelukkig hebben we voor de geluid installatie een beveiliging in het 400/230 volt systeem gebouwd
deze spraakt aan als er meer dan 7,5 % verschil in de fase onderling [ 3 x 400V] en tussen fase en nul [ 3 x 230 V]

het geheel is zelf nog handmatig te regelen van 0 tot 20 % en de snelheid van aanspraak

dit app. heeft gelukkig de PA gespaart

we hadden een schadepost van +- €5.000 ,- [ niet veel verdient die avond]

dit gebeurt dus niet nog een keer
beveiliging kompleet koste rond de €1250,-

daar gebruiken we er nu een paar van
zelfs op vaste installaties passen we ze toe 
en ja ook daar gat het nog wel eens mis

m.v.g.
Luke

----------


## Mark-LED

Even voor mijn idee: als je dus een electro motor (3 fasen + aarde) inprikt op een 5 polige CEE connector, en op een andere CEE connector je disco gebeuren, en alles gelijktijdig laat draaien, dan zorgt die kermisboer ervoor dat jij een onjuiste NUL hebt?

----------


## Gast1401081

theoretisch : Nee. 
praktisch    : Ja.

----------


## speakertech

> theoretisch : Nee. 
> praktisch    : Ja.



Ja, als de zaak niet in orde is.
Normaal moet de nul de stroom van een fase volledig op kunnen vangen. Bij ideaal belaste fasen, zoals bij een draaistroommotor is de stroom door de nul ook gelijk aan nul.
Wat ik me wel kan voorstellen, is dat een driefasengenerator de fase met de laagste spanning op peil houdt, dus 230 volt, Als de belasting op een fase groot is, en de generator niet al te zwaar, dan zal de spanning wat in elkaar zakken. De generator corrigeert dat wel, maar onbelaste fasen komen dan wel op een wat hogers spanning. Of dat meer als 5 % is (vroeger 10% bij 220 volt) blijft de vraag. De meeste apparatuur zal er niet direct last van hebben.
Het moet wel een heel kleine kermisattractie zijn, wil die draaien op een eenfase motor, maar kan dus wel. Als tussen de generator of voedingspunt en de verbruikers eerst een lange dunne kabel zit en dan pas de verdeling, kan de nul door het inschakelen van een eenfasemotor uit het ideale sterpunt getrokken worden. Hoe groot de spanning op de twee resterende fasen wordt tov de nul, hangt helemaal van de situatie af.
Moraal van dit verhaal. Een verdeelpunt heel dicht bij de generator/voedingspunt, met kabels van voldoende doorsnede. Van daar uit je kabel voor je set trekken. M.i. loop je dan het minste risico.
Overigens gebruik ik al sinds de jaren 70 (zelfgebouwde) overspanningsbeveiligingen. Totaal, een keer of vier een echte ingreep, waarbij de spanning boven het maximum lag van 242 volt. Niet voor niets dus. Tegenwoordig zijn dergelijke beveiligings relais gewoon te koop bij de electroboer. Ze hebben een instelbaar venster, zodat je niet alleen bij overspanning afgeschakeld wordt, maar als je dat nodig vindt ook bij onderspanning.

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ja, als de zaak niet in orde is.
> 
> 
> Het moet wel een heel kleine kermisattractie zijn, wil die draaien op een eenfase motor, maar kan dus wel. Als tussen de generator en de verbruikers eerst een lange dunne kabel zit en dan pas de verdeling, kan de nul door het inschakelen van een eenfasemotor uit het ideale sterpunt getrokken worden. Hoe groot de spanning op de twee resterende fasen wordt tov de nul, hangt helemaal van de situatie af.
> 
> Speakertech



Behalve draaistroommotoren gebruiken kermissen ook nogal wat lampen, als hij al zijn verlichting op één fase heeft en de 0 is niet helemaal in orde gaat het al snel mis.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Heb (sinds een doodenge fase/aarde wissel die nogal wat rook/defecten veroorzaakte) in mijn 380 verdelers een simpel schakelingetje zitten:



Is heel simpel... zijn allemaal 230v neon-lampjes (dus met ingebakken weerstand). 
Pas als alle 5 de groene lampjes branden gaan de zekeringautomaten pas aan. 
Zo niet, dan is er iets mis: Is de linker uit, heb je geen aarde (of geen R), Is de 2e uit heb je geen nul (of geen R), de andere 3 branden alleen als RST draaistroom is. De rode brand als er tussen nul en aarde een spanningsverschil is.

Enige "min-punt" je moet op het moment van meten wel de enige verbruiker zijn op die aansluiting, anders kan de nul-indicatie ook oplichten op de "zwevende" nul (hoewel dan ook de rode neon-lamp op zal lichten)

Zo'n schakeling is overigens (onder de naam RST-tester) voor een paar tientjes kant-en-klaar te koop. Die testers geven meestal ook aan of RST in de juist volgorde zit.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb (sinds een doodenge fase/aarde wissel die nogal wat rook/defecten veroorzaakte) in mijn 380 verdelers een simpel schakelingetje zitten:
> 
> 
> 
> Is heel simpel... zijn allemaal 230v neon-lampjes (dus met ingebakken weerstand). 
> Pas als alle 5 de groene lampjes branden gaan de zekeringautomaten pas aan. 
> Zo niet, dan is er iets mis: Is de linker uit, heb je geen aarde (of geen R), Is de 2e uit heb je geen nul (of geen R), de andere 3 branden alleen als RST draaistroom is. De rode brand als er tussen nul en aarde een spanningsverschil is.
> 
> Enige "min-punt" je moet op het moment van meten wel de enige verbruiker zijn op die aansluiting, anders kan de nul-indicatie ook oplichten op de "zwevende" nul (hoewel dan ook de rode neon-lamp op zal lichten)
> ...



Dat is een heel handige schakeling, nadeel is alleen dat het slechts een indicatie is.
Zit er iets fout dat kun je aan je lampjes zien wat de oorzaak is waarom er zoveel rook uit je apparatuur komt. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik ga niet alle fabeltjes behandelen : maareh, 
-  10% overspanning op 230V is 253V, en daar moet je apparatuur tegen bestand zijn. 
- een kermisattractie wilde nog weleens op een gelijkstroommotor draaien, tractie, zeg maar..
- tl's etc hebben een 1,73x zo grote nulstroom als een normale lamp wegens boven-harmonischen die raar gaan doen
- netvervuiling (emc etc) van een aanlopende frequentieregelaar kunnen ook erg spannend zijn...

kortom : meten = weten, en gissen doet missen..

Je zou in je eigen installatie 3x 2000W ouwerwetse gloeidraad of andere ohmse belasting  kunnen hangen om de rotzooi uit te doven, en je nul weer naar 0 te trekkenen, en  met een EMC filter ervoor moet je je voeding wel schoon krijgen, maar of dat nou de oplossing is...

Ik zou een klein maar fijn aggregaatje laten huren, dan. 120 vers geperste kVA's doen wonderen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik zie trouwens weinig mededelingen verder van TS, doet Montmartre nog wel mee?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Dat is een heel handige schakeling, nadeel is alleen dat het slechts een indicatie is.
> Zit er iets fout dat kun je aan je lampjes zien wat de oorzaak is waarom er zoveel rook uit je apparatuur komt.



Toen er rook uit mijn apparatuur kwam stond ik zelf op het punt om einstein-haar te krijgen, dankzij een e-installateur die S en E verwisseld had. Kwam ik tijdens het bouwen achter.... toen ik de DMX-lijn in de lichttafel duwde zag ik een steekvlam én een rookpluim in dimmer-city.

Sinds die tijd doe ik preventief vóór er ook maar 1 380 steker ingeprikt wordt de test met de neon-lampjes. Vertrouw ik het dan niet dan komt de multimeter uit de koffer.

In geval van de TS had ie op dag 1 (zonder attractie) al gezien dat z'n nul zwevend hing. Dan kun je dan direct maatregelen nemen (zoals niet op die 380 inprikken).

t is niet de wereld, maar een redelijke indicatie. Overigens heb ik iets dergelijks ook voor 1-fase in een powercon-koppeldoosje waardoor ik in elke kroeg weet of ik wel aarde heb etc... niets mis met uit voorzorg meten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Toen er rook uit mijn apparatuur kwam stond ik zelf op het punt om einstein-haar te krijgen, dankzij een e-installateur die S en E verwisseld had. Kwam ik tijdens het bouwen achter.... toen ik de DMX-lijn in de lichttafel duwde zag ik een steekvlam én een rookpluim in dimmer-city.
> 
> Sinds die tijd doe ik preventief vóór er ook maar 1 380 steker ingeprikt wordt de test met de neon-lampjes. Vertrouw ik het dan niet dan komt de multimeter uit de koffer.
> 
> In geval van de TS had ie op dag 1 (zonder attractie) al gezien dat z'n nul zwevend hing. Dan kun je dan direct maatregelen nemen (zoals niet op die 380 inprikken).
> 
> t is niet de wereld, maar een redelijke indicatie. Overigens heb ik iets dergelijks ook voor 1-fase in een powercon-koppeldoosje waardoor ik in elke kroeg weet of ik wel aarde heb etc... niets mis met uit voorzorg meten.



Zelf meet ik ook altijd even of er nergens een fase verwisseld is met de 0 of zelfs aarde, heb nooit problemen van dien aard gehad. Maar in het geval zoals TS beschrijft helpt meten niet daar het probleem pas later ontstaan is.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Maar in het geval zoals TS beschrijft helpt meten niet daar het probleem pas later ontstaan is.



Toch wel...





> Nu hebben we al twee jaar problemen met de stroom als de kermisboer inprikt.(wij staan daar dan meestal al een dag).



Als het een fout in de spanningsvoorziening (zoals een zwevende nul) betreft had de TS dat op dag 1 gezien voordat de kermisklant (op dag 2) z'n spanning om zeep hielp. Bij een zwevende nul vertik ik het om geluid daaruit te voeden. Licht soms, maar alleen als ik het lichtplan gemaakt heb op gelijkmatige belasting van de 3 fases

----------


## speakertech

> Heb (sinds een doodenge fase/aarde wissel die nogal wat rook/defecten veroorzaakte) in mijn 380 verdelers een simpel schakelingetje zitten:
> 
> 
> 
> Is heel simpel... zijn allemaal 230v neon-lampjes (dus met ingebakken weerstand). 
> Pas als alle 5 de groene lampjes branden gaan de zekeringautomaten pas aan. 
> Zo niet, dan is er iets mis: Is de linker uit, heb je geen aarde (of geen R), Is de 2e uit heb je geen nul (of geen R), de andere 3 branden alleen als RST draaistroom is. De rode brand als er tussen nul en aarde een spanningsverschil is.
> 
> Enige "min-punt" je moet op het moment van meten wel de enige verbruiker zijn op die aansluiting, anders kan de nul-indicatie ook oplichten op de "zwevende" nul (hoewel dan ook de rode neon-lamp op zal lichten)
> ...



Erg mooi, al die lampjes en handig voor een snelle test. Ik gebruik toch liever dan mijn overspanningsbeveiliging, die waakt dag en nacht. Het komt zelfs voor dat bij een evenement wijzigingen worden aangebracht als men dat nodig acht. Start jij op, kassa!!!
Tijdens een zevendaagse beurs, brandde er zomaar ergens een nul uit bij een 125A schakelkast, na tig keer vast en los maken was de kabelschoen niet meer wat hij moest zijn. Drie dagen ging het goed. Toen had ik geen spanning meer. De organisatie had een schade van 400 meter TL verlichting, twee ketelstofzuigers en de ellende in diverse stands was niet te overzien. Men belde, omdat de geluidsinstallatie uitgevallen was............

Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> Ik ga niet alle fabeltjes behandelen : maareh, 
> -  10% overspanning op 230V is 253V, en daar moet je apparatuur tegen bestand zijn. 
> - een kermisattractie wilde nog weleens op een gelijkstroommotor draaien, tractie, zeg maar..
> - tl's etc hebben een 1,73x zo grote nulstroom als een normale lamp wegens boven-harmonischen die raar gaan doen
> - netvervuiling (emc etc) van een aanlopende frequentieregelaar kunnen ook erg spannend zijn...
> 
> kortom : meten = weten, en gissen doet missen..
> 
> Je zou in je eigen installatie 3x 2000W ouwerwetse gloeidraad of andere ohmse belasting  kunnen hangen om de rotzooi uit te doven, en je nul weer naar 0 te trekkenen, en  met een EMC filter ervoor moet je je voeding wel schoon krijgen, maar of dat nou de oplossing is...
> ...



Over losse netten wil ik het niet hebben, maar 253 volt is teveel.
Ik dacht dat in het 220 tijdperk, de afwijking voor lichtinstallaties 2% en voor industrie, dus krachtnetten, 10 % was. Geeft een maximale spanning van 242 volt. De meeste apparatuur is ook berekend op +/- 10 procent.
Nu de spanning is opgekrikt naar 230, mag volgens mij de afwijking nog maar 5% zijn. De max spanning zou dan niet hoger dan 241,5 volt mogen zijn. Ik heb het ergens gelezen in een publicatie, maar die staat niet meer op de pc.
Bij evenementen netten, met generatoren en vele kabels kan het natuurlijk allemaal wat anders uitpakken. Zelfs de netfrequentie hoeft dan niet eens precies 50 Hz te zijn.


Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

> Toch wel...
> 
> 
> 
> Als het een fout in de spanningsvoorziening (zoals een zwevende nul) betreft had de TS dat op dag 1 gezien voordat de kermisklant (op dag 2) z'n spanning om zeep hielp. Bij een zwevende nul vertik ik het om geluid daaruit te voeden. Licht soms, maar alleen als ik het lichtplan gemaakt heb op gelijkmatige belasting van de 3 fases



Hoe wil jij een zwevende nul met een multimeter ontdekken als die op dat moment keurig in het midden zit?
Dan zul je toch één van de fases (flink) moeten belasten terwijl je meet.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Nu de spanning is opgekrikt naar 230, mag volgens mij de afwijking nog maar 5% zijn. De max spanning zou dan niet hoger dan 241,5 volt mogen zijn. Ik heb het ergens gelezen in een publicatie, maar die staat niet meer op de pc.



De meeste apparatuur die ik ken/zelf gemaakt heb gaan toch wel tot 260 a 265V. 
Voor veel dingen wordt het langdurig tegen deze spanning aanhangen meer een thermisch probleem. Maw alles (kan) veel warmer worden.
Als ik beveiligingen maak voor overspanning dan komt deze pas na 260V in. De reset van deze beveiliging is eerst het verwijderen van de spanning.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Als je een zwevende nul hebt én op dat moment de enige gebruiker bent meet je tussen een willekeurige fase en de nul niets. Daarnaast is de weerstand tussen nul en aarde dan erg groot (tegen relatief laag als je een "echte" nul hebt. 
Als je wel verbruikers hebt kun je natuurlijk alle fases tov de nul meten, die zouden ongeveer gelijk moeten zijn. Meet daarna tussen de fases en de aarde en die waardes zouden dan weer bijna gelijk moeten zijn aan de waardes uit de meting tov nul.

We hebben het dan wel over "bescheiden" krachtstroominstallaties en niet over setups waar een compleet park aan generatoren staat. In dat laatste geval worden ze vaak compleet getest opgeleverd. Maar als je alleen in een sporthal, schuur of plein staat én de enige gebruiker op die aansluiting bent kun je met huis-tuin-en-keuken-middelen een heel eind komen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je een zwevende nul hebt én op dat moment de enige gebruiker bent meet je tussen een willekeurige fase en de nul niets. Daarnaast is de weerstand tussen nul en aarde dan erg groot (tegen relatief laag als je een "echte" nul hebt. 
> Als je wel verbruikers hebt kun je natuurlijk alle fases tov de nul meten, die zouden ongeveer gelijk moeten zijn. Meet daarna tussen de fases en de aarde en die waardes zouden dan weer bijna gelijk moeten zijn aan de waardes uit de meting tov nul.
> 
> We hebben het dan wel over "bescheiden" krachtstroominstallaties en niet over setups waar een compleet park aan generatoren staat. In dat laatste geval worden ze vaak compleet getest opgeleverd. Maar als je alleen in een sporthal, schuur of plein staat én de enige gebruiker op die aansluiting bent kun je met huis-tuin-en-keuken-middelen een heel eind komen.



Als de nul helemaal niet aan is gesloten zal er ook geen stroom lopen wanneer er slechts één fase belast wordt.

----------


## Montmartre

Ja, ik ben er zeker nog bij.
Vast bedankt voor jullie reacties, uitleg, bevindingen en aanbevelingen.
Het word me nu toch wel steeds duidelijker wat de oorzaak was of kon zijn.

Nog even een paar dingen:

De schade word in ieder geval wel vergoed door de organisatie, maar ik wil graag weten wat de (mogelijke) oorzaak was om dit in de toekomst te voorkomen.

Zelf zijn wij meestal nogal secuur bij het verdelen van de belasting over de fasen. Bij aanvang controleren wij de spanning en na alles draaiende te hebben meten wij de belasting over de verschillende fasen.

Ik houd er niet van om iemand of iemands materiaal af te zeiken maar als je de kabels en verdeelkasten etc. van de kermisboer ziet dan weet je eigenlijk al genoeg. (breuken en scheuren in kabels, kapotte trekontlastingen, kapotte doorvoertules,twijfelachtige stroomverdelingen en dan weet je nog niet hoe dat er van binnen uit ziet.)

Er was voor dit jaar al afgesproken dat de kermisboer niet meer op de stroomkast zou komen i.v.m. bevindingen in voorgaande jaren.
Hij zou zelf een aggregaat meebrengen en had die ook bij zich,maar iemand van de organisatie heeft hem toch de sleutel van de stroomkast gegeven.

Zelf gaan we in ieder geval maar is een paar overspanningsbeveiligingen aanschaffen.

Als er nog meer ervaringen en bevindingen zijn zie ik ze graag tegemoet. 

Bedankt

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Als de nul helemaal niet aan is gesloten zal er ook geen stroom lopen wanneer er slechts één fase belast wordt.



Volgens mij bedoelen we hetzelfde, maar praten langs elkaar heen.

Tja, als ik de TS was zou ik de gemeente adviseren een erkend installateur (in elk dorp zit er wel een die veel voor de plaatselijke gemeente doet) de situatie na te laten meten. Bel dan zelf die installateur ook even op om na te vragen of de aansluiting volledig is (inclusief nulleider).

----------


## jans

> Volgens mij bedoelen we hetzelfde, maar praten langs elkaar heen.
> 
> Tja, als ik de TS was zou ik de gemeente adviseren een erkend installateur (in elk dorp zit er wel een die veel voor de plaatselijke gemeente doet) de situatie na te laten meten. Bel dan zelf die installateur ook even op om na te vragen of de aansluiting volledig is (inclusief nulleider).



Nou heb ik ook geen hoge pet  op van de doorsnee dorpsinstallateur.
Uit eigen ervaring:
- hoofdsmeltveiligheid vervangen door spijker
- levensgevaarlijk, aanraakbare actieve delen bij tijdelijke aansluiting
- stukje betonijzer aan aggregaat als aardpen
- uitbreiding op een installatie met de zwaarste eindgroep 25 A beveiligen   
  met 16A
- na scheiding pen leiding later doodleuk PE en N weer aan elkaar hangen

Allemaal door erkende installateurs, ben blij dat ik er zelf wat kaas van gegeten heb.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Er was voor dit jaar al afgesproken dat de kermisboer niet meer op de stroomkast zou komen i.v.m. bevindingen in voorgaande jaren.
> Hij zou zelf een aggregaat meebrengen en had die ook bij zich,maar iemand van de organisatie heeft hem toch de sleutel van de stroomkast gegeven.



Ik vraag me af wat de kermisboer er toe doet. Als de installatie waarop hij inprikt voldoet dan kan hij nooit een situatie creeeren dat jouw installatie kapot gaat.
Dat kan enkel als de voedende kant te licht is, bijv te dunne kabel tov de lengte en de nominale stroom. Slechte nul verbindingen, en ik praat dus niet over zwevende.
Slechte verdeelkasten...

Dat het vermogen dat deze kermisboer nodig heeft samen met een (te) lichte voeding voor problemen zorgt is mijn inziens een ander verhaal. In dat perspectief kan het voor jou een oplossing zijn als hij een andere voeding gebruikt. Maar als er vervolgens bijv. een cateraar komt met grote ovens, die alles perfect voor elkaar heeft dan kun je toch ook weer een probleem hebben...

----------


## Outline

> Ik vraag me af wat de kermisboer er toe doet. Als de installatie waarop hij inprikt voldoet dan kan hij nooit een situatie creeeren dat jouw installatie kapot gaat.
> Dat kan enkel als de voedende kant te licht is, bijv te dunne kabel tov de lengte en de nominale stroom. Slechte nul verbindingen, en ik praat dus niet over zwevende.
> Slechte verdeelkasten...
> 
> Dat het vermogen dat deze kermisboer nodig heeft samen met een (te) lichte voeding voor problemen zorgt is mijn inziens een ander verhaal. In dat perspectief kan het voor jou een oplossing zijn als hij een andere voeding gebruikt. Maar als er vervolgens bijv. een cateraar komt met grote ovens, die alles perfect voor elkaar heeft dan kun je toch ook weer een probleem hebben...



Sorry dat ik het zeg maar je moet echt beter leren lezen! Er zijn hiervoor meer dan genoeg voorbeelden aangehaald waardoor de kermisboer voor voldoende problemen kan zorgen!

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Sorry dat ik het zeg maar je moet echt beter leren lezen! Er zijn hiervoor meer dan genoeg voorbeelden aangehaald waardoor de kermisboer voor voldoende problemen kan zorgen!



Oh ja?, dan kan ik inderdaad slecht lezen. In dat geval sorry, help me even. Niemand heeft bij mijn weten de oorzaak bij de kermisboer gelegt, enkel de gevolgen. (als hij er een stekker in steekt dan...)

----------


## speakertech

> Oh ja?, dan kan ik inderdaad slecht lezen. In dat geval sorry, help me even. Niemand heeft bij mijn weten de oorzaak bij de kermisboer gelegt, enkel de gevolgen. (als hij er een stekker in steekt dan...)



Als hij de steker erin steekt en bij iemand anders sneuvelt er wat, dan zegt dat niets over de kermisboer. Hij doet in principe niets fout, zijn molentje draait gewoon zijn rondjes. Net als van de meeste  deelnemers hier op het forum, mag je niet verwachten dat hij verstand heeft van electrische krachtinstallaties, hoogstens wat ervaringskennis. Zijn spullen mogen er dan haveloos uitzien, maar dat zegt niets over de werking van zijn materiaal (misschien wel iets over de veiligheid!!).
Heeft de man ergens sluiting of overbelasting, gaan de zekeringen eruit, of gebruikt hij maar een fase, allemaal tot je dienst, maar het zegt alleen dat de inwendige weerstand van het (tijdelijke) net niet klopt. Belastingen mogen theoretisch helemaal geen invloed op het net uitoefenen. Als die kermisexploitant dus inschakelt mag je daar gewoon niets van merken, anders is het net gewoon niet " hard"  genoeg.
Ik zei het al eerder, bij een niet te kleine generator zal het allemaal wel meevallen. Zet dus een verdeelpunt zo dicht mogelijk bij de machine en laat daar zware belastingen met een eigen kabel op aansluiten. Je hebt dan het minste risico, ook wat betreft uitval van het hele net bij overbelasting etc, omdat bij een dergelijke hoofdverdeling, de uitgaande groepen meestal individueel beveiligd zijn.
Overigens ging het bij TS over een vast voedingspunt, maar voor de verdeling maakt dat niet uit.

Speakertech

----------


## Outline

Nog even inhaken: TS stond er al een dag. Nergens hebben we het gehad over zijn verdeling over de fase's. Maar voor het gemak (lees: praktijkervaring) ga ik er van uit dat zijn verdeling over de fase's ook bij lange na niet perfect is. Maar toch gaat er die 1e dag niks kapot. Maar op het moment dat die kermisboer inprikt wel. Dus ergens zit er in die installatie van die kermisboer iets zodanig toch niet goed dat daardoor het net om zeep gaat!

----------


## Gast1401081

@  antoon: 






> Ik ga niet alle fabeltjes behandelen : maareh, 
> -  10% overspanning op 230V is 253V, en daar moet je apparatuur tegen bestand zijn. 
> - een kermisattractie wilde nog weleens op een gelijkstroommotor draaien, tractie, zeg maar..
> - tl's etc hebben een 1,73x zo grote nulstroom als een normale lamp wegens boven-harmonischen die raar gaan doen
> - netvervuiling (emc etc) van een aanlopende frequentieregelaar kunnen ook erg spannend zijn...
> 
> kortom : meten = weten, en gissen doet missen..
> 
> Je zou in je eigen installatie 3x 2000W ouwerwetse gloeidraad of andere ohmse belasting  kunnen hangen om de rotzooi uit te doven, en je nul weer naar 0 te trekkenen, en  met een EMC filter ervoor moet je je voeding wel schoon krijgen, maar of dat nou de oplossing is...
> ...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Als hij de steker erin steekt en bij iemand anders sneuvelt er wat, dan zegt dat niets over de kermisboer. Hij doet in principe niets fout, zijn molentje draait gewoon zijn rondjes.



Dank je, 100% mijn stelling. 
En ja hij kan het net vervuilen, maar als de netvoeding in orde is kun je er last van hebben, maar zal je apparatuur niet defect mogen gaan.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik zou een klein maar fijn aggregaatje laten huren, dan. 120 vers geperste kVA's doen wonderen.



In deze situatie zal dat de makkelijkste oplossing zijn. 
Wil niet zeggen dat de netvoeding ok, als dit (de nul) al zo slecht is, dan vraag ik me af hoe de aarding erbij zit...

----------

